# Recomendations to tune a bow



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

whitetailseeker said:


> I looking for any recommendations on somewhere in the Durham Region to take my Hoyt Charger for a tuning.
> 
> Thanks
> Whitetailseeker


Doug Fudge 905-431-6424 Moosemeat Archery in the Blackstock area.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

+1 for Doug at Moosemeat. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Saugeen Shafts Peterborough. Top past and present pros in Canada.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

bradd7 said:


> Saugeen Shafts Peterborough. Top past and present pros in Canada.


From what I've heard and seen, service has taken a little bit of a nose dive since some staff changes. 
Seen bows go end over end down the range after d loops broke and had several bows come into the shop to be setup again after buying from Saugeen. 
Worst one yet was a bow with the rest not even closer to timed and the owner had a banged up nose and two shiners from a busted d loop.
Saugeen was the only place I would take my bow. Now it's the last. 
Sad but true. 
Hope they turn it around.


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

none better then wes vanHorn if u do not mind shipping 50 539 8016


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Call Doug at Moosemeat Archery Supply. 905-431- 6424.
He's also a Hoyt dealer.
Great person to deal with.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Saugeen was really good when Tim was tuning the bows, Gagnons has always been a hit or miss sometimes you get someone good other times not. But Doug at Moosemeat is always a really good choice.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

why you need tuning and what for you need tuning? what is your shooting experience? what you got there from equipment?
this can take between 1.5 to 10-15 hours of labor time....
you can spend lot of money for a tuner but again this won't teach you aim/shoot better...
mind you elaborate?


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

bigHUN said:


> why you need tuning and what for you need tuning? what is your shooting experience? what you got there from equipment?
> this can take between 1.5 to 10-15 hours of labor time....
> you can spend lot of money for a tuner but again this won't teach you aim/shoot better...
> mind you elaborate?


WHAT?????? Not sure what this has to do with the OP's request for a contact to tune his bow

Take it up to Doug at Moose Meat Archery. He will get you all sorted out.
.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

rockin_johny said:


> WHAT?????? ....
> .


sorry dude I forgot, 
I deal with target setups only...and I don't do this for living


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

bigHUN said:


> sorry dude I forgot,
> I deal with target setups only...and I don't do this for living


UMMMM! Again....WHAT?


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

If you are not familiar with the process of tuning your bow, then you absolutely MUST take it to a shop for the help you need. You CANNOT ship a bow somewhere to have it tuned, and expect it to be right for you. No two people shoot the same - PERIOD. I have never had someone shoot my bow, and the sights work for them. I can guarantee my bow is tuned for me, but a small change in hand position, or anchor point, will completely change the tuning. A shop will tune your bow for you the way you shoot it. You shoot it through the paper, and get it right for you. The number of bows I tuned for someone, then I shot through the paper, I almost always got a bad tear, but the tuning was good for the owner of the bow. Try to take your bow to the pro shop very soon. You will be taking a big chance on getting the work done, the closer we get to hunting season. It is very un-fair to expect a bow shop to spend time with you this close to hunting season, when they are trying to sell new bows and crossbows. A $15 paper-tune vs. a $1000 cross bow sale.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

ontario3-d'r said:


> It is very un-fair to expect a bow shop to spend time with you this close to hunting season, when they are trying to sell new bows and crossbows. A $15 paper-tune vs. a $1000 cross bow sale.


If that was the case then I would be taking my business somewhere else real fast. Every customer should be treated the same regardless of the dollar amount spent. What if that $15 dollar paper tune created a happy customer that then returned to purchase a $1000 bow next year and all the accessories that go with it. They wont get that return sale if you treat that $15 tune like a nuisance or turn him away.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I think you are letting the previous poster get to you Johny. Tim is right, this close to hunting season to expect a shop to be able to spend time with you tuning would be like walking into a shop on boxing day and asking them to help set up your new bow right now. Tim knows bows and his tuning jobs are awesome but it takes time.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Durhampro said:


> I think you are letting the previous poster get to you Johny. Tim is right, this close to hunting season to expect a shop to be able to spend time with you tuning would be like walking into a shop on boxing day and asking them to help set up your new bow right now. Tim knows bows and his tuning jobs are awesome but it takes time.


Agree 100%


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

The point I was trying to make was that bow tuning can, AND SHOULD, be done way before the season starts. A proper bow tuning can take up to an hour. What if there needs to be cam timing, or new center serving put on the string. A new bow sale and set-up should take about the same, and the store has bill's to pay. As a customer, you should understand that, and not be offended if there is a store full of people, and your bow tuning will have to wait. Up to $200 profit can be made for the shop on a 20 minute Excalibur sale. From the stores perspective, what is better. A bow tuning job, or a new bow sale walking out the door unhappy. Just saying. Tuning in August, is much easier for the shops than in late September. The doors won't be open long if bow sales walk out the door.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Not to mention the guy who has been shooting strings all summer that have been fraying and then walks into a pro shop the day before the season starts and wants new strings/cables and a tune. 
Lemme see.....shop full of other people wanting to get broadheads, blinds,, scents, camo clothing, decoys, tree stands etc....or the other guy. 
Who is your priority going to be? I know who mine would be.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Not to mention the guy who has been shooting strings all summer that have been fraying and then walks into a pro shop the day before the season starts and wants new strings/cables and a tune.
> Lemme see.....shop full of other people wanting to get broadheads, blinds,, scents, camo clothing, decoys, tree stands etc....or the other guy.
> Who is your priority going to be? I know who mine would be.


You bet! Furthermore, most of your favorite bow shops are family owned, meaning their skill and expertise is not easily acquired, nor is it as easy to find a replacement if anything happens. I don't like leaving things to others, that's one of the main reasons why I started spending a lot of money of tuning equipment. I even bought Attila's portable press because I was thinking "You never know, might need it in the field"! 

To not derail too much it also comes to an expectation your mom&pop shops have of their clients, like the old saying: "Build a sled in the summer and a cart in the winter!" Anticipate your needs, give yourself and the people who'd do the work you cannot some time to do it properly. If you decide to walk into the full season sales push, which lets face it, makes their money for the year, it means you're either are clueless or an accident happened and you really need help.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes true, and that is why I do all my own work. All I am saying is every customer should be treated equally or your shop and services will not be around very long.

Personally I don't care because I do my own work or have friends to help. Not really sure what all this has to do with the OP looing for a guy to tune his bow, but what the hell, I am at work and it is a Friday so lets play along.

So what if a guy comes in and says I need a new rest and buys a $35 rest. That rest needs to be installed and set up. Are you, the shop person, going to say sorry I can help you out cause buddy over there wants to spend more money. You can buy the rest but have to install it yourself? What if a guy needs a peep installed, for whatever reason. Is that sale not big enough to do when the store is busy? Come on, Really? I understand the issues with timing and such and if you want to look at the other side of the coin, don't you think most serious hunters would have already been in to the store LONG before hunting season to purchase their new bows so they could get acquainted with them and have them in their hands for a while. 

Remember, one satisfied customer will tell one person about their service BUT one unhappy customer will tell 10 people. Seems only logical to me that all customers deserve the same treatment.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

And, just as a point to the OP. No where did I read in his post that he wanted his bow tuned while he waited. He just asked where he get it tuned in the Durham Region.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Boy, this has gone south fast. First of all, there was no mention of buying something to be installed. All that was said was "I want to take my bow somewhere to be tuned" My point was, once again, that you can't expect help with tuning IF YOU ARE NOT BUYING ANYTHING. Obviously, the retail price of items includes the time for setup. If someone buys a new sight, or rest, or arrows, you DEFINATELY take the time to set it up. If someone bought a used bow from his buddy, and needs nothing except a paper tune, they should wait. PERIOD. Now if they bought the bow from their buddy, and need new arrows, that's different. On the flip side Rockin johnny, you should be offended that you have to pay the same price for an item, and install it yourself. Why should you pay the same price for something, and get no help from the pro-shop. Furthermore, with only 6 or 7 real archery shops in Ontario, people have to drive to get to a shop. Of course they are going to want it tuned while they wait! They have to be there for the tuning process.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

But the point is, and everyone is missing it, is the poster asked where he could get a bow tuned. We told him. he didn't say he wanted it done that day. And everyone who is posting here is not a shop owner so really has no say(except Tim) If he calls someone to tune hios bow, and maybe makes an appt. to go there it is only the shop owner that can say yay or nay to it. And maybe, just maybe, may end up selling him some accessories, arrows etc.

All I am saying is, everyone *****es about the economy being slow and people buying online and not going to local shops. So wouldn't you think that you should do everything possible to get, retain, and solicit new business.

Just a thought


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I absolutely agree Johnny. He asked, we helped. We did a good thing. The point that some of us are trying to make though, is whitetailseeker has left it far too long to get it done. Bow shops are open all year long, not just at hunting season. If a person goes into a shop a week before the bowhunt starts, there will be a lot of people there, especially after supper. He will have to wait, probably quite a while, before an employee can help him. There would have been no trouble 3 weeks ago getting it done. Could have just walked in and would have been helped right away. In all fairness, the poster will absolutely expect it to be done the day he goes to the shop. You can not leave a bow to be tuned, and pick it up later. It does not work that way. You have to put yourself in the position of the owner. A guy buys a bow from somewhere else, say Bass pro, and comes to your shop to set it up. From an owner's point, that is just not cool. Especially at this time of year. The owner, or employee will spend valuable selling time, on a person that will not buy anything that day. May seem wrong to the public, but flip the coin over to see where I am coming from.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I hear you Tim and know exactly where you are coming from. Anyways, this is going nowhere fast and best to leave it alone now. My bow is tuned so I don't need this service..

Good luck this season

John out


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

I had Naz at Tent City tune my bow at one point and was incredibly happy with the price, service and result. But, that was a long time ago. Now, no hands but my own tune my bow. My advice, if you are going to take it to someone to tune, make sure it's somewhere you can shoot it before leaving with it. You DON'T need any surprises.


----------



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, I didn't mean to start a pissing match.So heres the story I have a Hoyt Charger that was shooting fine, spot on out to 50yds, which I never intend to shhot that far anyways.The string broke so I order a new one on recommendations from here.It came and I took it in and had it replaced.I got it back and couldn't hit a target at 10yds.The shop said I may have to do some slight adjustments but it was way out.I took it back to them and discovered the cams where way out of timing.They fixed it but it's still not right as before so I was looking for somewhere that could help get it back to where it was and if whoever had time to spend with me that's fine, if I had to leave it that's fine too.I didn't leave it to the last minute, the string broke at the last minute and now I'm trying too get it back in shape.

Thanks
Whitetailseeker


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

looking forward to you stopping by and we will get that shooting great again.thanks to all that recommended me !


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Xenomorph said:


> ....the main reasons why I started spending a lot of money of tuning equipment. I even bought Attila's portable press because I was thinking "You never know, might need it in the field"! ...


I remember you, can't tell you how much Im missing that little press....
back to conversation, learning to tune your equipment is a best investment you can do. And like myself, make some tools whenever you have some free time, nock travel drawing board, fixtures to measure arrow straightness and FOC and nock pins, you can save yourself a lot of money / time / and agrevation and just DIY. Many winters and rainy days I built myself my own little shop, I will take my bow apart in five minutes complately, lube it, back on the range in 30 minutes fully tuned. FYI Im shooting long ranges and for me every point is a count.
btw, there is my post somewhere in FS/FT have a hootershooter up for grab, if anybody interested......perfect for those hunter shops for broadhead tuning


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

all the conversation about "bring it to a shop", fine, Im not saying no, don't doit...
there are other options to,
bring it to some 3d archery club, in case you may no need for any parts but tuning only....a decent number of folks will show up with good advise....
I have tuned couple bows @ YCB and Peel for people never meat before....
and the newb may like joining the club as well who knows...so this as third otion on the table


----------

